# ifconfig-php: request to add into php package



## vasman (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello,

*I* would like to propose you my new PHP module. I'm using this code on my activity with freebsd FreeBSD-based firewall and in my university projects. I suffered the lack in PHP of a native function to retrieve the interface's IP address.

In accordance with the best practices to hardening a web server, I would like to avoid using functions to call system commands so *I* think this module is a safer solution. I think this code could be useful for other developers and sysadmins, especially if directly added inside the main PHP package.

*H*ope to see this implementation as soon as possible.

Project Code: https://sourceforge.net/p/ifconfigphp/code-0/1/tree/
Project ReadMe: https://sourceforge.net/p/ifconfigphp/code-0/1/tree/README


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 10, 2013)

Checked the site out of curiosity and noticed that this project doesn't even have a description yet. No offense intended here but I have a very hard time trying to understand what this module should do. Needless to say but if I don't even understand what something does then it's not getting installed on my system 

Either way, I think that your chances getting this included with a main PHP port are near to nill, considering that the main idea is to provide PHP in its most pristine form *. I think you might have more luck looking into lang/php5-extensions or better yet: building your own port instead.

Look into the Porters handbook for more information on this.

*Edit:*

* Let me elaborate on that a bit: Basically this is the same issue as it would be for any Linux distribution out there: whatever gets into PHP will end up in the PHP port (or the PHP package when we're talking about Linux).

So your best option to get a module included in the main PHP port is to get it included in the main PHP distribution first. Everything which goes into there also gets included in the PHP port.


----------



## vasman (Jul 11, 2013)

*I*'ve read your post with attention and, for the first thing, *I* want to say thank u you for the fact that you have expressed your ideas and assessments, but I think that you start from a false start convincement. *D*on't offend you. *B*ut this code is made to simplify the life of the programmer that have no time to lose. Moreover I've posted a readme file (see the link above) to explain how this code work exactly, an explain paper can say everything, the code never lies. Than I think that put this code in the core of PHP package embedded in FreeBSD is the best way and the easier solution to obtain this function more faster than expect the double time caused by the twice approval path. Finally this code is safe. If u you don't believe. Test it 

Anyway at the end I can agree with you about the possibility to propose it in lang/php5-extensions. If someone is interested I can do it freely.

OT... sorry for my English, this is not my native language.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2013)

I would suggest creating a php5-ifconfig port in the sysutils category. You can submit that port so it can be added to the ports tree. I don't think there's a good reason to have this included in lang/php5-extensions because that is a _meta-port_ that doesn't install anything by itself. It simply depends on various, separate, php5-* ports depending on the options selected. If enough people start using it it can always be added to php5-extensions as an option.


----------



## vasman (Jul 12, 2013)

*T*hank *y*ou for your opinion, I'm glad that you looked at my project! I hope you think finally that is useful and worthy to be a part of the code of FreeBSD; I hope to see this implementation soon as possible! I believe that _it_ is _an_ important option for who use this operati_ng_ system in several areas, mainly on FreeBSD-based firewall configuration_s_*.*


----------

